# Beans & machine Perth, Scotland area?



## James Stuart (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a coffee supplier in Perth area? Looking for machine servicing and bean supply.

Thanks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Unorthodox Coffee Roasters were good - based near Loch Leven.


----------



## James Stuart (Jan 3, 2018)

Excellent, thanks. I'll check them out


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

@espressotechno - do machine servicing in Central Scotland

The Bean Shop in Perth do wholesale and possibly Glen Lyon roasters?

Unorthodox are overly expensive imo. Probably better wholesale prices though.


----------

